

ProjectLocker Blog - Cloud IDE Roundup - brokenbeatnik
http://blog.projectlocker.com/2014/01/08/cloud-ide-roundup/

======
jlemoine
Firepad.io is missing from the list and has several derivate projects listed
on their homepage.

~~~
runako
Author here, thanks for the feedback!

I wasn't aware of Firepad, but it (and some of the derivative projects) look
like they are more in the category of "Web code editor" than "Web IDE". That
said, I did mention Nitrous.io, Koding, and ShiftEdit, which all use Firepad.

